# [solved] Falsche CPU in /proc/cpuinfo erkannt

## hoppel118

Hallo!

Hab mich schon des längeren gewundert, warum mein System extrem schleppend arbeitet. Nun  ist mir aufgefallen, dass die falsche CPU erkannt wird. Ich hab ein Celeron D mit 3,2GHz, dies wird auch in XP/Vista angezeigt. In Gentoo werden aber nur 2GHz erkannt.

"nano /proc/cpuinfo"

 *Quote:*   

> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 6
> ...

 

meine CFFlags in der make.conf sehen wie folgt aus...

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 

Was kann ich tun, damit ich volle Leistung in Gentoo habe?

GreetzLast edited by hoppel118 on Thu Jul 17, 2008 7:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## c_m

scpeedstepping activ?

welche governeor haste drin? ggf durch ondemand oder performance tauschen.

----------

## Treborius

overclocked?

weil cpuinfo liest die werte irgendwo aus,

wenn du da overclockest passiert in cpuinfo garnix

----------

## hoppel118

@ c_m

Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Da es sich um meinen Arbeits-PC handelt und ich gleich Feierabend habe, werde ich mich morgen mal mit diesem Thema beschäftigen:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_CPU_Frequency_Scaling

@ Treborius

Hab nix overclocked.

Werd mich bei Erfolg oder Nicht-Erfolg wieder melden...

Danke erstma und Gruß

Hoppel

----------

## hoppel118

Moinsen,

so hab mich an das howto gehalten, alles in den kernel einkompiliert was nötig ist, dann "cpufrequtils" emerged und dann kommt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
> 
> Passwort:
> 
> cat: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 

--> das Verzeichnis mit der Datei "/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors" ist nicht vorhanden...

Was kann ich tun?

Gruß

Hoppel

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

vergiss zunaechst Speedstep, den die Angaben aus /proc/cpuinfo sind, abgesehen von den Zeilen "cpu MHz" und "bogomips", unabhaengig vom eingestellten Takt. Deine CPU wird als "Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 440 @ 2.00GHz" erkannt, wie deine /proc/cpuinfo Ausgabe zeigt. 

Die erkannte CPU ist ein Celeron (Modell 440) mit Core-Architektur und Conroe-L Kern. Du sagst aber du haettest einen Celeron D mit 3.2 GHz, was dann eine CPU mit NetBurst-Architektur und Prescott-256 Kern (Modell 350 oder 351) bzw. ein Cedar Mill-512 Kern (Modell 352) sein muesste.

Hast du die Zeile "flags" aus /proc/cpuinfo komplett gepostet?

Die Frage ist nun welche CPU du wirklich hast (und ob Windows oder Linux sich taeuscht). Hast du die CPU deutlich nach Juni 2007 gekauft? Dann ist es wahrscheinlich ein Conroe-L. Sicher sein kannst du dir aber nur wenn du dir die CPU anschaust. 

Wenn du dir also zutraust das Gehaeuse deines Rechners zu oeffnen, den Luefter von der CPU zu entfernen und ebenso alles wieder sauber zu montieren, dann ist das einfachste einen Blick direkt auf die CPU zu werfen. Gibt es dort nicht direkt eine Modell-Angabe gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Part-Number. Mit der ist die CPU eindeutig zu identifizieren (solange sie nicht gefaelscht ist.). Sollte auf deinem Kuehler ein Waermeleitpad verwendet worden sein, verwende diese bitte nicht nochmals, sondern ersetze es durch ein neues oder durch Waermeleitpaste. Mach das aber bitte nur wenn du dir das wirklich (!!!) zutraust.

Alternativ kannst du auch erst einmal die Ausgaben von dmesg, /proc/cpuinfo und "lspci -v" posten (bitte nicht direkt hier ins Forum, sondern eher nach http://rafb.net/paste/ oder aehnliches und dann nur den Link hier posten). Wenn du dir sicher bist welches Mainboard du einsetzt (Hersteller und Modell) kann auch das u.U. helfen. E.v. kann man aus diesen Daten mehr ablesen.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## CooSee

starte dein system mal mit irgendeiner aktuellen livecd z.bsp. ' Sabayon '   :Exclamation: 

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## Hilefoks

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> starte dein system mal mit irgendeiner aktuellen livecd z.bsp. ' Sabayon '  

 

Hehe - guter Scherz. Was soll das den bitte bringen?

----------

## hoppel118

Hallo!

@Hilefoks

Also generell hab ich keine Angst meinen PC zu öffnen, bin gelernter IT-Systemelektroniker...   :Wink:  Das werd ich dann nachher mal machen. Auf dem PC klebt son Intel-Aufkleber, wo "Celeron D" drauf steht. Genauso wirds auch bei meinem Kollegen unter Vista angezeigt "Intel Celeron D 3,2 Ghz", der ein baugleiches Gerät hat. Mich wirds wundern wenn was anderes drin wär.   :Surprised:    Der PC ist gut ein Jahr alt. 

Als erstes noch mal die die gewünschten Ausgaben:

lspci -v

http://rafb.net/p/7nffab83.html

dmesg

http://rafb.net/p/V0QdU651.html

nano /proc/cpuinfo

 *Quote:*   

> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 6
> ...

 

Nein das war nicht die vollständige Ausgabe von /proc/cpuinfo: flags, habs oben auch angepasst

Wie gesagt den Rest zur CPU poste ich später... Jetzt erstmal nen Kaffee!!!

Achja, wenn ich von der Gentoo-Life-CD boote, wird dieselbe Hardware erkannt.

Schönen Tag

----------

## Anarcho

Wird unter Vista auf dem selben PC nun Celeron D 3,2 GHz angezeigt oder auf dem "baugleichen" PC deines Kollegen? Denn dann muss das garnichts heissen.

(Ich persönlich hätte aber sowieso lieber den Celeron 2GHz mit Conroe Kern.)

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du mal im BIOS nachgesehen, was dort erkannt wird. Außerdem, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, dann handelt es sich um ein Gerät von FSC. Bei den Jungs habe ich schon oft die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass zwei baugleiche Geräte lt. Datenblatt und Modellnummer nicht "baugleich" sein müssen  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich bin mir nun ziemlich sicher das du einen Celeron 440 besitzt, ganz so wie es /proc/cpuinfo auch meldet. 

Es gibt leider nicht wirklich viele Unterscheidungsmerkmale zwischen den drei moeglichen Modellen, einen grossen gibt es aber dennoch:

Der Celeron 440 besitzt 32 KB L1 und 512 KB L2 Cache. Die Netburst Kerne besitzen hingegen nur 16 KB L1 Cache und der Prescott-256, wie Name schon sagt, auch nur 256 KB L2 Cache. Alle Angaben die dein System aber macht (sowohl in /proc/cpuinfo als auch in dmesg) passen 100% zu einem Celeron 440.

Finde dich damit ab: Du hast einen Celeron 440 mit 2GHz (oder anders: Linux luegt nicht).

Bevor du dich jetzt aber darueber aergerst das du "nur" eine 2GHz statt der erwarteten 3.2 GHz CPU besitzt: Du besitzt eine CPU mit modernerer Architektur (Core statt Netburst) was zur Folge hat das deine 2GHz CPU locker schneller ist als die 3.2 GHz CPU die du dachtest zu besitzen. Der Celeron 440, also deine CPU, haengt oftmals sogar noch den Celeron D 365 (Cedar mill Kern mit 3.6 GHz) ab. Du besitzt also eine bessere CPU als du eigentlich dachtest!

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## hoppel118

Na das ist ja super, schneller bzw. besser als gedacht!   :Cool: 

Ok, dann hab ich jetzt aber mein gesamtes System falsch kompiliert, habs ja mit prescott aufgebaut. Werd morgen aber zur Sicherheit nochmal im BIOS nachsehen...

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu

 

Mit welchen Befehl bau ich denn alle Pakete neu bzw. ist das überhaupt ratsam oder baut man da lieber alles ganz von vorn?

Hab mal ne Runde gegoogelt:

```
emerge --depclean world

emerge -pe system
```

 müssten der korrekten Befehle sein um alles neu zu bauen, richtig?

Welche CFLAGS setze ich bestenfalls?

Greetz

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> Ok, dann hab ich jetzt aber mein gesamtes System falsch kompiliert, habs ja mit prescott aufgebaut.

 

Na ja. Was die CFLAGS betrifft ist dein System schon sehr gut optimiert. Jede weitere allg. Optimierung wirst du sicher nicht bemerken (moeglicherweise bei der von dir genutzten Software nicht einmal Messen koennen).

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> Mit welchen Befehl bau ich denn alle Pakete neu bzw. ist das überhaupt ratsam oder baut man da lieber alles ganz von vorn?

 

```
emerge world -e
```

 *hoppel118 wrote:*   

> Welche CFLAGS setze ich bestenfalls?

 

Falls du gcc 4.3 oder neuer einsetzt, dann kannst du diese verwenden:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
```

wenn nicht, dann lasse die CFLAGS wie sie sind.

Wie erwaehnt wirst du weitere Optimierungen nicht bemerken. Daher wuerde ich an deiner Stelle u.U. die CFLAGS aendern, aber ich wuerde nicht das ganze System deshalb neu compilieren. 

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## hoppel118

@ Hilefoks

Da ich keine Geschwindigkeitsveränderung feststellen würde, bringt mir das leider nichts. Wie Anfangs von mir gesagt: 

 *Quote:*   

> Zitat von hoppel118
> 
> Hab mich schon des längeren gewundert, warum mein System extrem schleppend arbeitet.

 

Hab mir dann nochmal darüber Gedanken gemacht, dass meine Festplatte als hda erkannt wird, obwohl es ne SATA-Platte ist. Hab dann nochmal nach diesem Thema gegoogelt und siehe da:

Im BIOS folgendes einstellen:

 *Quote:*   

> Advanced
> 
> - Advanced System Configuration
> 
> - SATA AHCI Enable:
> ...

 

Dann über LIVE-CD noch kurz in die fstab und grub.conf eintragen, dass die Festplatte jetzt sda statt hda heißt und alle meine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme waren gelöst.

Sorry, da war ich wohl auf der völlig falschen Fährte ... Ich werde mein System als prescott bestehen lassen, denn meine VirtualBox läuft jetzt gleichzeitig mit emerge und noch anderen Anwendungen, ohne zu ruckeln!

Super, ich bin völlig zufrieden! Danke vor allem nochmal an Hilefoks, hab wieder ne Menge dazu gelernt!

Greetz und bis bald

Hoppel

----------

